# Safe to Move Assassin Snail?



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm down to one Assassin Snail from the bunch I received on Monday. I'm wondering if it'll be safe for the remaining Assassin Snail to be moved into the 2.5G tank, which used to house my original ADFs & Tiger Nerites. The three ADFs passed away, as did the bigger Tiger Nerite. I did empty it out (moved remaining Tiger Nerite to 0.5G mason jar) & cleaned it out (with vinegar). If it's safe to move the Assassin Snail there, I can control the parameters better than with the small critter keeper it's in now. Any thoughts?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Is the .5g jar a permanent home for the nerite? I'm concerned about how you are able to keep the parameters in check and provide enough algae. Snails poop so much that in a small uncycled jar the ammonia would build up to toxic levels in a day.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you had your source water tested? The loss of your Assassin and Nerite snails so quickly after being introduced makes me thing something is wrong. 

I would run a filter in your Betta's tank for six weeks or so to seed it. Then when you are ready for more ADF or any other critters you won't be cycling a tank with them.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Is the .5g jar a permanent home for the nerite? I'm concerned about how you are able to keep the parameters in check and provide enough algae. Snails poop so much that in a small uncycled jar the ammonia would build up to toxic levels in a day.


No, it's not a permanent home for the Nerite. I test & do 100% water changes daily. I leave river rocks (packaged from Petco) which I grew algae on for food source.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Have you had your source water tested? The loss of your Assassin and Nerite snails so quickly after being introduced makes me thing something is wrong.
> 
> I would run a filter in your Betta's tank for six weeks or so to seed it. Then when you are ready for more ADF or any other critters you won't be cycling a tank with them.


My tap water tested 0ppm ammonia/nitrate/nitrite & 7.2pH. Magma's tank is still in the cycling process, would I be able to add another filter without ruining anything?


----------

